# ADSLgr.com Site Feedback > Η Γνώμη σας >  Έχετε adslgr overdose αν...

## mrsaccess

Disclaimer: Το βάζω εδώ γιατί είναι η γνώμη μου (και τραγική αλήθεια πολλές φορές) για το adslgr. Οι mod αν θέλουν ας το μετακινήσουν!

*Έχετε πάθει adslgr overdose αν...
*Αν οι γνωστοί σας λένε ειδήσεις σχετικά με internet & υπολογιστές και διαμαρτύρεστε ότι τις γνωρίζετε εδώ και μια εβδομάδα και έχετε ήδη μια εκτενή συζήτηση στο forum.
-Έχετε μονίμως ανοιχτό το πίνακα ελέγχου σας και τον κάνετε refresh κάθε 30 sec για να βεβαιωθείτε ότι δεν σας έχουν απαντήσει στα διάφορα posts σας. (bonus points αν έχετε φτιάξει script στο firefox που κάνει το refresh αυτόματα)
-Γνωρίζετε για τα adsl, dslam, brass κτλ περισσότερα από τα τεχνικά στελέχη του ΟΤΕ.
-Θυμάστε το μοντέλο του router κάθε μέλους του adslgr ενώ δεν θυμάστε την επέτειό σας ή τα γενέθλια του/της φίλου/ης σας.
-Γίνεται σεισμός και θεωρείτε ότι προλαβαίνετε να το postάρετε πριν εκκενώσετε τη πολυκατοικία.
-Ξυπνάτε το βράδυ, κάθεστε για 20 λεπτά στο pc, απαντάτε στα διάφορα topics του adslgr, ελέγχετε τα downloads σας (επί την ευκαιρία) και ξανακοιμάστε.
-Το πρωί ανοίγετε το adslgr πριν ανοίξετε καλά καλά τα μάτια σας.
-Δεν ανοίγετε το adslgr το πρωί επειδή είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό από το προηγούμενο βράδυ.
-Προωθείτε τα πμ σας στο κινητό.
-Έχετε βάλει και το κινητό σας να foldάρει (ή πιέζετε το stanford να βγάλουν client για το μοντέλο σας).
-Όταν θες να πεις κάτι άσχετο στην παρέα σου ξεκινάς:
Sorry αν είμαι off topic αλλά...
-Πολλές φορές μπερδεύεστε και αντί να πληκτρολογήσετε τη διεύθυνση που θέλετε στην address bar πληκτρολογείτε adslgr.com.
-Οι γραμμές που έχετε γράψει στο adslgr το τελευταίο μήνα είναι πολλαπλάσιες των γραμμών που έχετε γράψει στις εργασίες σας τα τελευταία χρόνια.
-Πιστεύετε ότι το 50% των χρηστών Η/Υ χρησιμοποιεί linux & firefox.
-Βάλατε την αγγελία του γάμου σας στο section των αγγελιών του adslgr.
-Απειλείτε τον αριθμό posts του sdikr.
-Έχετε απενεργοποιήσει τις ειδοποιήσεις μέσω email γιατί ο isp σας παραπονέθηκε για υπερβολικό network traffic προς το email σας.
-Δεν προχωράτε σε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή hardware χωρίς την γνώμη τουλάχιστον 5 παλαιών μελών του adslgr.
-Όταν βλέπεις στην ίδια πρόταση το adslgr.com και το in.gr αναρωτιέσαι:
Αυτό το in.gr τι είναι;
-Οι δικοί σου σκέφτονται να σε βάλουν σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης.
-Όταν το adslgr δεν ανοίγει επειδή δεν έχουν ανανεωθεί οι dns της forthnet ή επειδή έπεσε το datacenter στην Αμερική θεωρείτε ότι είναι τρομοκρατική πράξη του ΟΤΕ.
-Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω χαμολεγάτε και γνέφετε καταβατικά... :Laughing:  :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Razz: 


Επιφυλάσσομαι για update!
Τα παραπάνω δεν είναι clopyright από πουθενά, προέκυψαν από τις εμπειρίες μου από το adslgr.


*Update 1*

Έχετε κάψει το φαγητό τουλάχιστον μια φορά επειδή ξεχαστήκατε στο forum.
-Έχει τύχει οι φίλοι σας να κορνάρουν ένα τέταρτο για να κατέβετε να πάτε για καφέ και εσείς να ουρλιάζετε στην ανοιχτή μπαλκονόπορτα:
Ένα post ακόμα!
-Τελικά οι φίλοι σας πήγαν για καφέ χωρίς εσάς.
-Και εσείς δεν το καταλάβατε ακόμα και μισή ώρα αργότερα.
-Στις διακοπές σας ψάχνετε υπολογιστή για να δείτε τα νέα του forum. Όταν δεν βρίσκετε πρήζετε τη συντροφιά σας μέχρι να σας πάνε σε internet καφέ.
-Στο βιογραφικό σας αναφέρετε και τα αστέρια που έχετε στο adslgr.
-Όταν βλέπετε κάποιον στο δρόμο να μιλάει για dsl αναρωτιέστε πιο μέλος του forum μπορεί να είναι.
-Όταν σε μια συζήτηση για linux αναφέρετε ο Stallman αναρωτιέστε ποιος δι@λο είναι αυτός και αν γνωρίζουν τον Pelasgian.
-Όταν οι άλλοι σας μιλάνε για τους αγώνες τους στο πολυτεχνείο εσείς μιλάτε για τους αγώνες σας στο adslgr για φθηνό ίντερνετ.
-Αντίστοιχα όταν οι άλλοι διηγούνται ιστορίες από το στρατό.
-Έχετε χάσει τα μισά γκολ της ομάδας σας φέτος επειδή έπρεπε να απαντήσετε pronto στο adslgr!

*Update 2:*

Συχνά στο control panel σας εμφανίζονται threads στα οποία δεν θυμάστε να έχετε απαντήσει.
-Θεωρείτε λογική τη πρόταση: Σήμερα τα γιου ντι πι έχουν πρόβλημα! Σέρνονται τα πι του πι και έχει λαγκ το βόιπ. Πάλι θα πιτάρισε το ντιεσελαμ. (βυζ'νί θύελλα, σούζα τ'αλογάκι χα...)
-Διαμαρτύρεστε για το επιτρεπόμενο χρονικό όριο ανάμεσα σε δύο posts.
-Όταν οι γνωστοί και φίλοι σας θέλουν να βάλουν adsl απευθύνονται σε εσάς επειδή γνωρίζετε τις τιμές και τις διαδικασίες καλύτερα από όλους.
-Όταν ο κολλητός σας που μένει μόνιμα στην Αγγλία θέλει να βάλει adsl απευθύνεται σε εσάς επειδή γνωρίζετε τις τιμές και τις διαδικασίες καλύτερα από όλους.
-Όταν φωνάζετε "κάν'τε με πρόεδρο για μια μέρα και θα δείτε!" εννοείτε να σας κάνουν πρόεδρο του ΟΤΕ.
-Βάζετε τη γιαγιά σας να κάνει αίτηση για adsl στο χωριό για να μπορέσετε κατόπιν να διαμαρτυρηθείτε για την ανεπαρκή κάλυψη του ΟΤΕ.
-Όταν ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρει πως έχει πόρτες διαθέσιμες στο χωριό διαμαρτύρεστε γιατί η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση δεν δίνει δωρεάν ίντερνετ στους συνταξιούχους.
-Καμμιά φορά αποκαλείτε τα site "σάητε". _Ducklord copyright 2004-2005_
-Όταν εξηγείται σε τρίτους για το adsl στην Ελλάδα, νομίζουν ότι τους βρίζετε.
-Όταν οι τεχνικοί της αντιπροσωπείας του router σας έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν μπορούν να λύσουν παίρνουν τηλέφωνο εσάς.
-Τους υπόσχεστε να το λύσετε στο επόμενο firmware update.
-Συστήνεστε στο κόσμο με το username σας στο adslgr.
_Δε νέημ ιζ Αξες. Εμ-Αρ-Ες Αξες._





> -Ξέρεις όλους τους κωδικούς για τα smiles.
> 
> -Νιώθεις έντονη αντιπάθεια για όποιον έχει τον υπολογιστή του να κάθεται χωρίς να φολντάρει.
> 
> -Θεωρείς τον ΟΤΕ ώς υπέρτατο κακό στο κόσμο τούτο. Μπροστά του ο Χιτλερ θα έμοιαζε κλόουν.
> 
> -Γνωρίζεις ποιά είναι η Keyra Augustina
> 
> -Μορείς να πείς απ' έξω και χωρίς σκέψη ποια πράγματα αντιπαθεί ο Wantilles.
> ...



Παρατήρησα ότι με υπομνηματοποιήσατε!  :Very Happy: 
Καιρός λοιπόν για ένα μικρό update  :Wink: 

*Update 3*
Όταν πάτε στον ΟΤΕ ο διευθυντής κρύβεται μέχρι να φύγει ο κάφρος.
-Αν και άθεοι ή αλλόθρησκοι, πιστεύετε στον άγιο Νεκτάριο.
-Ζητάτε από το αγαπημένο σας περιοδικό στα συγκριτικά επεξεργαστών να αναφέρει και το χρόνο που χρειάζεται για μια "600άρα".
-Επιστρέφετε από το σκυλο/νταμπαντούπα-μάγαζο στις 7 το πρωί έχοντας πιει το μισό οπλοστάσιο του Μπιν Λάντεν και παρόλαυτα, πριν λιποθυμήσετε, προλαβαίνετε να περάσετε μία βόλτα από το control panel σας να δείτε αν υπάρχει απάντηση στα πιο «καυτά» thread σας. Περιέργως απαντάτε σχεδόν λογικά!
-Αν δεν βρίσκετε θέμα που να σας αρέσει για να postάρετε, postάρετε στο just testing subforum για να σας φύγει η φαγούρα απ'τα δάχτυλα.
-Έχετε επανηλλειμένα προσπαθήσει να μπείτε στο adslgr από το κινητό ή το pda σας (αποδεικτικά στοιχεία Δεκεμβρίου 2005: εδώ και εδώ)
-Όταν μπαίνετε στο adslgr δεν κοιτάτε κάθε τρεις και λίγο το ρολόι αλλά το... ημερολόγιο.
-Δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσετε ποιος έγραψε ένα post. Το καταλαβαίνετε από το ύφος της γραφής.
-36673...
-Τουλάχιστον μια φορά έχετε μπει στο δίλλημα sex ή «μισό λεπτό να  απαντήσω σε ένα thread ακόμη».
-Συχνά τρώτε διαβάζοντας το forum. (αυτό είναι καλό, πρέπει να τρώμε αργά)
-Συχνά πίνετε το καφεδάκι σας διαβάζοντας το forum. (η απόλαυση του καφέ σε μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου είναι Ελληνοπρεπέστατη συνήθεια)
-Συχνά κάνετε ακόμη πιο προσωπικά πράγματα διαβάζοντας το forum. (δεν θέλουμε να ξέρουμε τι & πως)
-Δεν αλλάζετε ούτε καμμένη λάμπα αν δεν ρωτήσετε πρώτα στο forum.

_Bonus Quiz:_ πόσοι adslgrίτες χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μια λάμπα;

*Spoiler:*




			 Είκοσι (20):
*»*ένας για να κάνει παράπονα στον ΟΤΕ
*»*ένας για να κάνει παράπονα στους isp
*»*ένας που θα κάνει παραπονά ειδικά στην Tellas εξαιτίας της σχέσης της με τη ΔΕΗ
*»*ένας που θα μας εξηγεί γιατί φταίνε τα UDP που κάηκε η λάμπα
*»*ένας για να κάνει καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ
*»*ένας για να μαζεύει υπογραφές για να αλλάξει η λάμπα
*»*ένας linux expert
*»*ένας admin ο οποίος θα προσπαθεί να γράψει το script αλλαγής της λάμπας
*»*ένας που θα κάνει παρατηρήσεις στα νέα μέλη που γράφουν σε greeklish
*»*ένας WAntilles που θα μας θυμίζει ότι δεν είναι καμμένη η λάμπα αλλά φταίνε τα win98 και η creative
*»*15 κιλά παϊδάκια & 45 λίτρα μπύρα -θυσία στη λάμπα-
*»*7 μέλη που θα απαντήσουν στο thread ποια είναι η καλύτερη λάμπα
*»*ένας mod που θα ξεκινήσει το παραπάνω thread
*»*ένας που θα το κάνει sticky
*»*ένας που θα του κάνει moderating γιατί κατέληξε πάλι σε OS war

Τελικά η λάμπα δεν θα αλλάξει. Θα είμαστε στα σκοτάδια ως ένδειξη διαμαρτυράς μέχρι να έρθουν τα 4Mbps. ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ!
		



 :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Laughing:  

Παράκληση: Θα μπορούσε κάποιος mod/admin να τοποθετήσει το update και στο 1ο post; Ένα copy - paste είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ λόγω παλαιότητας του 1ου post.

----------


## sdikr

Ως αμάν!!  
ενόχος κύριε πρόεδρε!!

 :Shocked:

----------


## EvilHawk

Αχαχχαχαχα  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Νικαετός

[action=Nikoseagle]  2 !![/action] 

Καλό !

----------


## ntampa7

:Thumbsup1:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## euri

Μας πήρανε χαμπάρι! :Mr. Green:

----------


## Digitaly

Κάνε την στρουθοκάμηλο προλαβαίνεις  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Κάνε την στρουθοκάμηλο προλαβαίνεις


Μισό να απαντήσω   :Razz:

----------


## JoeBar

Πολύ καλό!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## mrsaccess

*Update 1*

Έχετε κάψει το φαγητό τουλάχιστον μια φορά επειδή ξεχαστήκατε στο forum.
-Έχει τύχει οι φίλοι σας να κορνάρουν ένα τέταρτο για να κατέβετε να πάτε για καφέ και εσείς να ουρλιάζετε στην ανοιχτή μπαλκονόπορτα:
Ένα post ακόμα!
-Τελικά οι φίλοι σας πήγαν για καφέ χωρίς εσάς.
-Και εσείς δεν το καταλάβατε ακόμα και μισή ώρα αργότερα.
-Στις διακοπές σας ψάχνετε υπολογιστή για να δείτε τα νέα του forum. Όταν δεν βρίσκετε πρήζετε τη συντροφιά σας μέχρι να σας πάνε σε internet καφέ.
-Στο βιογραφικό σας αναφέρετε και τα αστέρια που έχετε στο adslgr.
-Όταν βλέπετε κάποιον στο δρόμο να μιλάει για dsl αναρωτιέστε πιο μέλος του forum μπορεί να είναι.
-Όταν σε μια συζήτηση για linux αναφέρετε ο Stallman αναρωτιέστε ποιος δι@λο είναι αυτός και αν γνωρίζουν τον Pelasgian.
-Όταν οι άλλοι σας μιλάνε για τους αγώνες τους στο πολυτεχνείο εσείς μιλάτε για τους αγώνες σας στο adslgr για φθηνό ίντερνετ.
-Αντίστοιχα όταν οι άλλοι διηγούνται ιστορίες από το στρατό.
-Έχετε χάσει τα μισά γκολ της ομάδας σας φέτος επειδή έπρεπε να απαντήσετε pronto στο adslgr!


Η λίστα δεν τελειώνει! Αρχίζω και ανησυχώ πραγματικά...  :Very Happy:   :Sad:

----------


## ZORO

Ένοχος κύριε πρόεδρε ποια είναι η ποινή μου;
 :Whistling:

----------


## DSLamer

Κορυφή!

Αν μπορώ να προσθέσω μερικά:

-Ξέρεις όλους τους κωδικούς για τα smiles.

-Νιώθεις έντονη αντιπάθεια για όποιον έχει τον υπολογιστή του να κάθεται χωρίς να φολντάρει.

-Θεωρείς τον ΟΤΕ ώς υπέρτατο κακό στο κόσμο τούτο. Μπροστά του ο Χιτλερ θα έμοιαζε κλόουν.

-Γνωρίζεις ποιά είναι η Keyra Augustina

-Μορείς να πείς απ' έξω και χωρίς σκέψη ποια πράγματα αντιπαθεί ο Wantilles.

-Παθαίνεις ζαλάδες όταν βλέπεις greeklish.

EDIT1: 
-Το σκέφτεσαι πριν ποστάρεις στο fun section γιατί δεν προστίθεται στο postcount

-Σοκάρεσαι όταν μαθαίνεις ότι ο sdikr λέγεται και "Σπύρος"

----------


## nnn

[action=nnn]σκέφτεται ό,τι έχει θετικές απαντήσεις σε πολλά.[/action]

Είναι σοβαρό γιατρέ μου ?  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

εγώ σε μια απάντησα όχι 





> Απειλείτε τον αριθμό posts του sdikr.

----------


## mastermind

Γιατρέ μου τι να κάνω? Αμάρτησα για το pc μου :Very Happy:  
Επίσης εχω πολλές θετικές απαντήσεις όπως για το πρωινό ξύπνημα και τα μεταμεσονύχτια διαλείματα απο τον ύπνο!!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> 





> χεχε


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=54-oY8VWmso

 :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> 


Αυτό δεν είναι ένδειξη overdose, είναι ένδειξη troll.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Αυτό δεν είναι ένδειξη overdose, είναι ένδειξη troll.


R U talking 2 M?  :Whistle:

----------


## patch

> Αυτό δεν είναι ένδειξη overdose, είναι ένδειξη troll.


δεν αφορούσε το μήνυμα που έγραψα εδώ  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> δεν αφορούσε το μήνυμα που έγραψα εδώ


Είπα εγώ πως αφορά το εδώ μήνυμα;

----------


## yiapap

Έχετε adslgr overdose όταν μπορείτε να σχολιάζετε κανά μήνα μια απλή τρολιά  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Έχετε adslgr overdose όταν ασχολείστε με τα συμπτώματα του adslgr overdose για την τελευταία επταετία.  :Razz:

----------


## nikraven

εχεις adslgr overdose όταν ανοίγεις 15 διαφορετικά νήματα σε 15 διαφορετικά section
και όταν σου κάνουν reply νομίζεις ότι σου απαντάει συνέχεια το ίδιο άτομο. :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## kostarcng

Έχετε adslgr overdose όταν ποστάρετε στο adslgr overdose οτι ποστάρατε στο adslgr overdose μέσω του adslgr overdose για το adslgr overdose με απότερο σκοπό να ποστάρετε στο adslgr overdose για την δημιουργία του ποιό μπερδεμένου πόστ στο adslgr overdose.  :Crazy:

----------


## flamelab



----------


## A_gamer

Θα ήθελα να πω πως ξεπέρασες τον εαυτό σου, αλλά έχεις κάνει κι άλλα post τουλάχιστον εξίσου μπερδεμένα.  :Razz:

----------


## nikraven

> Έχετε adslgr overdose όταν ποστάρετε στο adslgr overdose οτι ποστάρατε στο adslgr overdose μέσω του adslgr overdose για το adslgr overdose με απότερο σκοπό να ποστάρετε στο adslgr overdose για την δημιουργία του ποιό μπερδεμένου πόστ στο adslgr overdose.


μπορώ να πώ ότι μεγαλούργησες. :Razz:  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ήθελα να πω πως ξεπέρασες τον εαυτό σου, αλλά έχεις κάνει κι άλλα post τουλάχιστον εξίσου μπερδεμένα.


 :One thumb up:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> Έχετε adslgr overdose όταν ποστάρετε στο adslgr overdose οτι ποστάρατε στο adslgr overdose μέσω του adslgr overdose για το adslgr overdose με απότερο σκοπό να ποστάρετε στο adslgr overdose για την δημιουργία του ποιό μπερδεμένου πόστ στο adslgr overdose.


...ΟΚ τα εγραψες ολα... δεν περιγραφω αλλο...

----------


## tsigarid

... βλέπετε ότι σε ένα νήμα που δεν σαν ενδιαφέρει το τελευταίο ποστ είναι από τον WAntilles, και μπαίνετε μόνο και μόνο για να δείτε τι έγραψε.

----------


## flamelab

> ... βλέπετε ότι σε ένα νήμα που δεν σαν ενδιαφέρει το τελευταίο ποστ είναι από τον WAntilles, και μπαίνετε μόνο και μόνο για να δείτε τι έγραψε.


hehehe  :onetooth:

----------


## flamelab

... θυμάστε αυτό το νήμα και κάνετε νεκρανάστασή του  :onetooth: :

----------


## kostarcng

Αν ποστάρετε 7 μηνύματα και 2,5 χρόνια αργότερα στο νήμα '' Έχετε adslgr overdose αν...''

----------


## patch

Διαβάζεις ξανά και ξανά την είδηση για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του cranky και τελικά συνειδητοποιείς ότι δεν θα ξαναγράψει στο φόρουμ  :Sad:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Διαβάζεις ξανά και ξανά την είδηση για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του cranky και τελικά συνειδητοποιείς ότι δεν θα ξαναγράψει στο φόρουμ


true story  :Crying:

----------


## flamelab

:Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## patch

Όταν σκέφτηκες να κάνεις factory reset το τηλέφωνο γιατί ήταν κάτω το φόρουμ  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν σκέφτηκες να κάνεις factory reset το τηλέφωνο γιατί ήταν κάτω το φόρουμ


Δεν το σκέφτηκα, γιατί είχα κάνει πριν format τον υπολογιστή και κατάλαβα πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά   :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Δεν το σκέφτηκα, γιατί είχα κάνει πριν format τον *υπολογιστή* και κατάλαβα πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά


αυτο θα ηθελα να το δω απο κοντα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gentoo

> Όταν σκέφτηκες να κάνεις factory reset το τηλέφωνο γιατί ήταν κάτω το φόρουμ


Εγώ ένα flush τους DNS σκέφτηκα να κάνω, αλλά δεν το 'κανα γιατί κατάλαβα ότι κάτι παίζει με το site, οπουδήποτε αλλού έμπαινε κανονικά.  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Όταν σκέφτηκες να κάνεις factory reset το τηλέφωνο γιατί ήταν κάτω το φόρουμ


Μπα, σε όλα τα site έμπαινα κανονικά εκτός από το Adslgr, οπότε απλά περίμενα.

----------

